

The No Asshole Rule - joyceepoop
http://petiteproportions.wordpress.com/2013/07/30/the-no-asshole-rule/

======
tehwalrus
I totally agree. Very relevant to the Linus/Sarah disagreement that was
featured recently:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6069952](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6069952)

~~~
joyceepoop
Thanks for giving me additional reading material :)

